# Savini SV-F Flow Form Collection from Get Your Wheels



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*[email protected]
(562)249-7184








*_​
*SV-F WHEELS​*_*SAVINI WHEELS IS EXCITED TO INTRODUCE OUR ALL-NEW SV-FCOLLECTION, WHICH UTILIZES ADVANCED FLOW FORM TECHNOLOGY. THESE WHEELS ARE OUR STRONGEST AND LIGHTEST WHEELS TO DATE, THANKS TO A COMBINATION OF ENHANCED ENGINEERING AND STATE-OF-THE-ART TECHNOLOGY.*_​
*PRECISION ENGINEERED​*_*STRONGER, LIGHTER WHEELS FOR OPTIMAL PERFORMANCE AND LOOKS!*_​
*LIGHTWEIGHT & TRACK READY​*_*PERFORMANCE PROVEN*_​
*TWO-PIECE CENTER CAP DETAIL​*_*ANOTHER LEVEL OF CUSTOMIZATION*_​
*MONO FORM TECHNOLOGY​*_*PRECISION ENGINEERED*_​
*MONO FORM TECHNOLOGY​*_*FLOW FORM TECHNOLOGY IS A PROCESS THAT APPLIES PRESSURE TO THE INNER WHEEL AFTER CASTING, STRETCHING AND FORMING THE MATERIAL, CAUSING THE ALUMINUM TO FLOW WHILE IMPARTING TENSILE STRENGTH - SIMILAR TO HOW FORGED WHEELS ARE MADE. THANKS TO THIS STATE-OF-THE-ART TECHNOLOGY, THE RESULT IS GREATER STRENGTH AND SHOCK-RESISTANCE OVER CONVENTIONAL CAST WHEELS, WHICH TRANSLATES TO OVERALL BETTER VEHICLE PERFORMANCE.

Sizes available from 19-21 inches for TESLA MODELS
Custom Finish available
Questions? Call or Email
[email protected]
(562)249-7184

SV-F5









SV-F4








SV-F3








SV-F2








SV-F1









All other Savini wheel line also available from GET YOUR WHEELS.
__________________
www.GetYourWheels.com
[email protected] Or Call (562)249-7184 M-F 9AM-5PM PST
Free Shipping | Free Mounting and Balancing
Social Facebook| Instagram*_​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F2 on Wrapped MODEL X

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
SV-F3 in stock
20x9 20x9.5 and 20x10
Matte black, Gloss Graphite*

DM or Email me if any questions or sales inquiries.

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Bump for some gold *Savini SVF*

Inquiries Welcome
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who needs a set of these bad boys

Contact me.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184

*GETYOURWHEELS*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Unique Design on Savini SVF looks great this Tesla.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BM12 DOUBLE DARK TINT










Let me know if you want a set.

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F1 available in 19's to 21's*

Contact me for your set.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SV-F4 BRONZE

Black with Bronze wheels looks amazing
Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BM series available in 9 inch to 11 inch width wheel

Contact me if any questions.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19X8.5/9/9.5/11 availale for custom offset
Brushed Silver and Black with double dark tint.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SPEED POCKETS and unique designed center caps

Contact me for availability and pricing.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Who needs new shoes for the new school year *

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SVF SERIES

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Beautiful Setup!
SV-F1 in the standard Brushed Silver

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NEW SV-F6 is now available.

Available in*
19X8.5 | 19X9.5
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X10 | 20X11 | 20x12
21X9 | 21X10.5 | 21X12
22X9 | 22X10.5 | 22X11 | 22X12
*Custom bolt pattern and offsets.*

*Double Dark Tinted Black*
*








 Gloss Black









Custom finishes available.

Any questions, give me a call or shoot me a DM or e-mail!

Lou
562 249-7184
[email protected]*
​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SAVINI'S BM-15 MULTI SPOKE in Gloss black on the Murdered OUT TYCAN.

Who likes the black on black theme?*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SAVINI SV-F5 with 2 tone finish x FERRARI F8*

*Contact me for your custom offset and finish.*

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FULLY WRAPPED MACAN with some SV-F1 WHEELS*

Available in custom fitment and finish!!

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F3, Simple split 5 spoke.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The newest Savini Flow Form, SV-F6 mounted on this MACH E
Thoughts?

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​

​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SAVINI is going to have a price increase starting Jan 15th. Take advantage of the old pricing now!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*QUICK REMINDER, Price Increase starts JAN 15TH.*

*Get the Newest SV-F06 today. Most sizes are now available.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
* DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F6 with the C8 looks pretty awesome!

ORDER yours today.*

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Cool wrap on this Jag fitted with some SV-F5 in bronze.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay Leno said *The NSX* "the best street car ever made" 
Who agrees?

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SVF1'S in bronze matches well with Dark Vehicles

Happy Friday
Lou​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F2 sport mesh on this PCAR!*

Who needs a set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F4 MATTE BRONZE looks amazing.*

Contact me for your bespoke fitment.

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AMG GT with the SV-F1*

Order yours today!

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Bling Bling.

Wrap job is on point. SV-F5 looks great with the AMG GT*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Bling Bling.

Wrap job is on point. SV-F5 looks great with the AMG GT*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Classy SV-F4 10 spoke wheel mated with AMG GT53*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184
714 987 2505 text only*​


----------

